# Voitko rikkoa tämän viisikymppisen?



## sakvaka

Eräs englanninkirjani kääntää ilmaisun "voitko rikkoa tämän viisikymppisen" seuraavalla tavalla: _Could you give me change for a fifty-euro note?_

Rohkenen kuitenkin epäillä. Suomessa "setelin rikkominen" tarkoittaa esim. viisikymppisen vaihtamista kahdeksi kahdeksi kaksikymppiseksi ja yhdeksi 10 euron seteliksi. Sen sijaan englannin "change" vihjaa vahvasti vaihtorahaan, siis ostoksen jälkeen yli jääneeseen käteismäärään. Tämä taas käännettäisiin suomeksi "voitko antaa viisikymppisestä takaisin?".

Kysymykseni kuuluukin: voiko edellämainittua englanninkielistä lausetta käyttää myös tilanteissa, joissa ei ole oikeasti ostamassa mitään vaan tarvitsee vain pienempiä valöörejä jotain muuta tarkoitusta varten?


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> Eräs englanninkirjani kääntää ilmaisun "voitko rikkoa tämän viisikymppisen" seuraavalla tavalla:Could you give me change for a fifty-euro note?Rohkenen kuitenkin epäillä. Suomessa "setelin rikkominen" tarkoittaa esim. viisikymppisen vaihtamista kahdeksi kahdeksi kaksikymppiseksi ja yhdeksi 10 euron seteliksi. Sen sijaan englannin "change" vihjaa vahvasti vaihtorahaan, siis ostoksen jälkeen yli jääneeseen käteismäärään. Tämä taas käännettäisiin suomeksi "voitko antaa viisikymppisestä takaisin?".Kysymykseni kuuluukin: voiko edellämainittua englanninkielistä lausetta käyttää myös tilanteissa, joissa ei ole oikeasti ostamassa mitään vaan tarvitsee vain pienempiä valöörejä jotain muuta tarkoitusta varten? (ps. lisään rivinvaihdot, kun pääsen tietokoneelle seuraavan kerran)



Englannin ilmaisu _Could you give me change for a fifty? _sopii molempiin mainitsemiisi merkityksiin -- sitä voidaan kääntää lauseeksi, _Voitko rikkoa tämän viisikymppisen?_ tai _Voitko antaa viisikymppisestä takaisin?_ Kokemuksessani ensimmäinen merkitys löytyy paljon useimmin kuin toinen. Ensimmäisestä merkityksestä käytämme myös ilmaisua, _Can you break up this fifty-dollar bill? _(siis melkein täydellisesti suomea vastaavaa ilmaisua).

Vaikka sana _change _tarkoittaa usein vaihtorahaa, se voi tarkoittaa myös (ainakin Yhdysvalloissa) "kolikkoja" (esim. _I have some change in my pocket = _"Minulla on muutama kolikko taskussani"), ja joissakin yhteyksissä (kuten yllä mainitsemassasi) "pienemmän arvoisia setelejä/kolikkoja" johonkin suuremman arvoiseen seteliin verattuna. Esimerkiksi bussi- tai juna-asemassa, pesulassa jne. näkyy niin sanottu "change machine", eli kone jonka ainoa tarkoitus on rikkoa seteliä kolikoiksi tai pienemmän arvoisiksi seteleiksi. Nämä koneet löytyvät muistaakseni myös Suomesta, mutta olen unohtanut kuinka ne sanotaan suomeksi.


----------



## akana

Minun mielestäni englanninkielinen fraasi "can you break a fifty" yleensä tarkoittaisi, että kysyjä haluaa ostaa jotain isolla setelillä, mutta epäilee että kassakoneessa ei olisi tarpeeksi rahaa. Jos taas kysyjä haluaisi koko viisikymmentä euroa takaisin pienempinä seteleinä, niin hän sanoisi varmaan, "can I get change for a fifty," tai "can i get five tens for a fifty" jne. Esimerkiksi, en ole kuullut kenenkään sanovan "can you break a one dollar bill," koska siihen on vaihtorahaa melkein aina. Mutta kyllä "can I get change for a one" kuullaan usein, jos esimerkiksi joku haluaa kolikkoja purukumiautomattia varten. Näitä fraaseja kyllä _voidaan_ käyttää päinvastoin, mutta itse olisin aika hämmentynyt. Minusta fraasi "can I get change for xxxxx" jos joku sopisi jompaankumpaan, mutta kokemuksessani sitä käytetään tavallisesti edellämainitulla tavalla. Toivottavasti tämä auttaa.


----------



## Gavril

akana said:


> Minun mielestäni englanninkielinen fraasi "can you break a fifty" yleensä tarkoittaisi, että kysyjä haluaa ostaa jotain isolla setelillä, mutta epäilee että kassakoneessa ei olisi tarpeeksi rahaa. Jos taas kysyjä haluaisi koko viisikymmentä euroa takaisin pienempinä seteleinä, niin hän sanoisi varmaan, "can I get change for a fifty," tai "can i get five tens for a fifty" jne. Esimerkiksi, en ole kuullut kenenkään sanovan "can you break a one dollar bill," koska siihen on vaihtorahaa melkein aina. Mutta kyllä "can I get change for a one" kuullaan usein, jos esimerkiksi joku haluaa kolikkoja purukumiautomattia varten. Näitä fraaseja kyllä _voidaan_ käyttää päinvastoin, mutta itse olisin aika hämmentynyt. Minusta fraasi "can I get change for xxxxx" jos joku sopisi jompaankumpaan, mutta kokemuksessani sitä käytetään tavallisesti edellämainitulla tavalla. Toivottavasti tämä auttaa.



Totta -- nyt kun ajattelen asiaa, lause _Can you break up a fifty-dollar bill?_ ei sovi moniin (ehkä useimpiin) sosiaalisiin yhteyksiin. En sanoisi sitä jos esim. pyytäisin myyjää rikkomaan seteli kolikoiksi, mutta ehkä sanoisin sen jos pyytäisin ystävää palvelusta.


----------

